# ? about 722 temperature



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

My average temperature is 116. Is this normal or will it cause problems? I have another unit that has 107 average temperature.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

116 is fine. you're ok until it gets up closer to 130 or higher if I recall correctly


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi: 136°, Lo: 120°, Ave: 125° ... and nearly three years in the same location running about that warm. No worries.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

After my mod - new fan installed - 9/22/08 the temperature values 11/02/08: 

High -----100°F
Low ------77°F
Average - 91°F.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

P Smith said:


> After my mod - new fan installed - 9/22/08 the temperature values 11/02/08:
> 
> High -----100°F
> Low ------77°F
> Average - 91°F.


Did you install a new fan in your unit?


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

You do not OWN the box! Screw it if the darn thing heats up because guess what? Not your problem. Mine is 127 high, 110 average, and 90 low.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

nicedeboy26 said:


> You do not OWN the box! Screw it if the darn thing heats up because guess what? Not your problem. Mine is 127 high, 110 average, and 90 low.


I hope you make these same comments to your friends *before *they loan you any tools or equipment... ... ...

FYI- Some people do opt to purchase their receivers. And whether we lease or own, we should exercise reasonable measures to care for the equipment. Not only is it simply the right thing to do, it means we're doing our part to ensure we can enjoy our service without interruptions.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

Is there a diagnostic in the 722 to read the internal temperature??


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

duffasaurus said:


> Is there a diagnostic in the 722 to read the internal temperature??


Menu >6 >3 >Counters > Page down, till you see them.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

bartendress said:


> I hope you make these same comments to your friends *before *they loan you any tools or equipment... ... ...
> 
> FYI- Some people do opt to purchase their receivers. And whether we lease or own, we should exercise reasonable measures to care for the equipment. Not only is it simply the right thing to do, it means we're doing our part to ensure we can enjoy our service without interruptions.


You have to be real stupid to opt in to buy one! As for friends, I don't have any because I can not stand STUPID people. If the company really cares about temperature, let them put the money out to replace the fan and fix the problem! Hmm.... lets think, companies could care less about recalling products because they don't want to put a simple fee bucks out. That will actually be a big improvement and save money in the long round but they are BULL HEADED. (DishNetwork, DirectTV, Ford, etc) I have proof if anyone wants to see it! I'm still really upset about this topic because companies charge you upfront for the freakin UNIT, then charge you a montly fee to RENT it, monthly fee to use the DVR function, and then the usual monthly programming fee. Its not an open and shut purchase. You have fees, and even more fees to make it work! Complain to the companies that took your money and still are taking your money every month for it WORK! If you do call and complain... guess WHAT? they only send you out a refurbished unit that 9 out of 10 times has more problems then a simple temperature issue! (personal experience with 10 cases) I'm really not in the mood today for stupid people!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, another one. Damn. And stop calling ppl, you look as a person from same category.

Back to the question - I own it, I'm engineer and after research the issue I did find a solution ( engineering one), implemented it and did share with ppl ( and those Dish designer who missed key point of build cooling system ) by postin in Internet.

The solution is disconnect old fan, install new one and keep running it at low voltage 24/7. Details and pictures, step by step process posted at other site.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

My new 722 seems to run far cooler than my 622 -- why would that be?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Many factors, first one - location and air flow. Plus you will see the changes of temp measures not often.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

nicedeboy26 said:


> You have to be real stupid to opt in to buy one! As for friends, I don't have any because I can not stand STUPID people. If the company really cares about temperature, let them put the money out to replace the fan and fix the problem! Hmm.... lets think, companies could care less about recalling products because they don't want to put a simple fee bucks out. That will actually be a big improvement and save money in the long round but they are BULL HEADED. (DishNetwork, DirectTV, Ford, etc) I have proof if anyone wants to see it! I'm still really upset about this topic because companies charge you upfront for the freakin UNIT, then charge you a montly fee to RENT it, monthly fee to use the DVR function, and then the usual monthly programming fee. Its not an open and shut purchase. You have fees, and even more fees to make it work! Complain to the companies that took your money and still are taking your money every month for it WORK! If you do call and complain... guess WHAT? they only send you out a refurbished unit that 9 out of 10 times has more problems then a simple temperature issue! (personal experience with 10 cases) I'm really not in the mood today for stupid people!


Wow. I didn't realize I you were the one and only SMART person on the planet. Do you have some special salutation you'd prefer we use when we address you? If not, have some suggestions.

But THIS topic, is not about YOU... it's about the OP and his inquiry. The OP merely asked what was the 'normal' operating temperature for the unit. The rest of us are trying to help him.

To add stats to the others for comparison, mine are:
High: 140
Low: 114
Avg.: 127


----------



## unclephil (Nov 23, 2008)

p smith, can you point me to where you posted your fan replacement solution?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

nicedeboy26 said:


> You have to be real stupid to opt in to buy one! As for friends, I don't have any because I can not stand STUPID people. ... (Rant redacted.


Let me guess. You were a Communications Major in college. :lol:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

nicedeboy26 said:


> You have to be real stupid to opt in to buy one! As for friends, I don't have any because I can not stand STUPID people. If the company really cares about temperature, let them put the money out to replace the fan and fix the problem! Hmm.... lets think, companies could care less about recalling products because they don't want to put a simple fee bucks out. That will actually be a big improvement and save money in the long round but they are BULL HEADED. (DishNetwork, DirectTV, Ford, etc) I have proof if anyone wants to see it! I'm still really upset about this topic because companies charge you upfront for the freakin UNIT, then charge you a montly fee to RENT it, monthly fee to use the DVR function, and then the usual monthly programming fee. Its not an open and shut purchase. You have fees, and even more fees to make it work! Complain to the companies that took your money and still are taking your money every month for it WORK! If you do call and complain... guess WHAT? they only send you out a refurbished unit that 9 out of 10 times has more problems then a simple temperature issue! (personal experience with 10 cases) I'm really not in the mood today for stupid people!


Your comments don't seem to jive with your screen name.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone know when the the counters for this reset? Does it survive a hard reboot, or are these averages from the day the box was put into service?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Folks play nice!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ZBoomer said:


> Anyone know when the the counters for this reset? Does it survive a hard reboot, or are these averages from the day the box was put into service?


Yeah, it will survive hard/cold reboot. Nobody knows how the numbers updating; but checking weekly does show the difference.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a few threads here that discuss various was of cooling off the 622.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70440
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99456

For people concerned about heat and want to lower the internal temperature it looks like there are a number of people that have had some success doing it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unclephil said:


> p smith, can you point me to where you posted your fan replacement solution?


OK, here is the post.


----------



## unclephil (Nov 23, 2008)

P Smith, thanks for the link. Good info, and mighty fine job on the mod!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hope that Dish "engineer" will take a lesson from the mod.


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow I just happened to check my 722:
High 138
Low 120
Avg 129

It's on a glass shelf with at least 6 inches on all sides.. plenty of ventilation, only one other item on the shelf is my receiver (which is about 8 inches to the right, it's a big shelf). Exhaust fans on receiver are on the top so it should be fine).

Now.. of course I live in FL, and keep my house around 77-78 during the weekends and night.. and I let it get up to 85 when I'm at work so perhaps the ambient temp is causing funky results? 

Is there anywhere to check the CURRENT temp? not the avg..


----------



## db130 (Dec 30, 2008)

that seems to be on the hot side.... i was experiencing video stutters when the hard drive temperature was 138/104/118. i have since placed an 80mm fan next to the exhaust vents(to suck out the hot air) that is powered by a 6 volt source and now my 722 is running at 122/95/104.

there is no way to check the current temperature within the 722 menu.


----------

